# Wrestlemania 18!



## Guest (Mar 19, 2002)

Did anyone get wrestlemania 18 last night? I did and it was very good. Sure it seems a lot to pay for it($39.95),but it was around 3:50 in length.

I'll probably won't get any more because they(wwf ppv) prices are going up $5.00,but i had gotten it last night to see the rock v/s hogan,hhh v/s jericho,stone cold v/s scott hall. Tonights raw was good too,as hogan/rock fought hall/nash.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2002)

I've never understood the whole WWF thing, but my 20-year-old employee wouldn't miss Wrestlemania if I paid him $100. Seems like a young man's soap opera. Must be an age thing...


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2002)

I saw WrestleMania 18 and must say that the Rock -vs- Hogan match was the most increadable thing I have ever seen.

In wrestling the always have a Bad Guy and a Good Guy, in the match Hogan was the Bad Guy and the Rock was the good guy. However the fans decided who was good and who was bad and cheered for Hogan and booed for the Rock. I have NEVER EVER heard a fan reaction like I did that night for Hogan.

Im thinking about ordering the Replay and taping the show, as it was that damn good.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2002)

I've never identified with it myself, but I am glad it is there for those who want it..


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2002)

The word was that the WWF was actually gonna make the Rock go to the NWO, but they decided to drop that at the last minute. Look for X-Pac and even HHH to join the NWO the next week or two. Did anybody notice why the ending of RAW was so bad? The reason was that Austin didnt show. He was supposed to interrupt the Hall/Nash V Hogan/Rock match, but never showed up. He is upset over the way the new storylines are progressing (In other words....more focus on Rock and Hogan and less focus on Austin).


----------



## Brian Rector (Mar 25, 2002)

I do believe that the WWFE wont be going back to their plan to do 2 PPVs per month at $34.95/PPV. 

The news on the DirecTV and WWFE situation is that right now....they have to go back to the drawing board now and have talks concerning a new contract. The old contract ended after Wrestlemania 18. There is a chance that DirecTV may end up once again without the WWFE PPVs very soon. However, I seriously doubt that will happen. Afterall, there were confirmed reports that mentioned the WWFE did indeed lose money when it didnt authorize DirecTV to carry the PPVs.

One thing about the supposed "branding" of the WWFE shows: Its just a way to get higher ratings for Smackdown (This wont work. Afterall....its going against 'Friends'...and its on UPN too). However, you'll see everybody on both shows since the storylines do not mention anything about "interference" by wrestlers.


----------

